# Best SSL Certificate for my e-commerce security?



## Roselienjessie (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in the process of opening my first eCommerce site.My next task is to search for an good SSL Certificate. Can any one suggest me the best SSL Certificate for my e-commerce security?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Verisign is about the top dog there but can be expensive.
http://www.verisign.com/ts-sem-page/?sl=t12000306100000002&sc=undefined
They do a full verification of your details usually and have full root certificate
support in pretty much all internet browsers.
Looks like symantec took them over.

Geotrust is another top level provider.
http://www.geotrust.com/lp-sem/?sl=t39550233660000023&gclid=CNfX7pnWy7ECFSQbQgodp24APQ

You generally have to generate the request from your server
and submit that key on their site,so make sure your server is properly
setup as far as domain and DNS records and such first.


----------

